# a very silly question/agility



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been to a few agility classes and/or shows where it's really really hot and humid, and seen a few people very lightly misting their dogs' bodies, like goldens, labs, flat coats, tervs, etc. with a spray bottle. 
I do mean very lightly.
What's the point of this?
The undercoats on these guys are so thick that it seems to me that a light mist would do nothing but wet the outer hairs down a bit.
Am I wrong?
Why do people do this? Am I missing something?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You are correct, serves really no purpose.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gawd, the things I sit around and ponder when I should be working...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

well, it depends. Dogs don't sweat - but the process of evaporation is cooling (serves a similar purpose to sweating). That's why we put wet cool coats on dogs in hot and sunny outdoor weather (partially also to reflect the sun). Then we can put a fan on them which increases the evaporation. But, depending on how the dog is moistened (sorry, couldn't come up with a better word) and handled after it is moistened even ice water could have a worse effect as the moisture on the dog becomes warm and actually makes the dog hotter (insulated). So it's usually a bad idea to put a wet dog in a crate on a hot day - even if that crate is in the shade. In the case of a warm dog the fan is basically useless - that's why I use the cool coats - the dog is not wet yet there's evaporation with the fan...You have to be careful though - I've actually inadvertently made my guys shiver on a 90 degree day with a cool-coat and a fan.

Oh and the other part of my answer is about what people are misting their dogs with...something like rubbing alcohol does increase evaporation - not always recommended because of possible adsorption. Listerine also works in a similar fashion - we used to use alcohol all the time with horses...

Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen the cool coats for sale at shows and wondered if they were worth it. Sounds like you think they are?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've seen the cool coats for sale at shows and wondered if they were worth it. Sounds like you think they are?


LOVE them. I have the Saratoga Horseworks version. I'll tell you that wandering around trials my dogs' heads and necks are easily 10-15 degrees hotter than they are under the coats. The do indeed reflect the sun and the heat. More so on dark dogs obviously. They are easy to moisten and remoisten - I don't go to summer shows without them....

Erica


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I give Harry a quick spray at flyball tournaments, normally under his harness as it is one of those ones that covers a lot of the body...I never knew if it did any good or not...but he has hardly any coat so the mist probably does get to his skin!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

What is your cool coat made of? I bought one made out of terry cloth last weekend (it was on sale), but I've also seen ones made out of shiny mesh and I'm not sure which would be best. My poor little black Lab just fries in the sun - this weekend it was 97 degrees but in a covered arena and he was lots faster than he was in the sun last weekend.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've seen neat looking ones made out of chamois...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I've seen neat looking ones made out of chamois...


My concern with the CHamois and Terry Cloth (towels) is that once they are no longer cold (as in the water is no longer cold) they then incubate the dog making them hotter - they don't dry as fast as they warm up.

I don't like the silver mesh ones because the mesh tears and it doesn't hold up well with moisture or use....That being said I have a ton of silver mesh shade cloths for the truck and tent....

I've got one of these:
http://www.horseworks.com/inc/sdetail/181


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very very neat, thanks for the link


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I do wet my dog down on a hot day, however I do it on the underside arm pits and belly.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

we wet them down - but we use a gallon jug and just kind of pour


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a synthetic chamois cool coat and it works great. It stays wet a long time, is light and doesn't get Augie's coat wet. His fur/skin is definitely much cooler under the coat. It is expensive though, I paid over $50 for it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Most of my summer trials are indoors, in air conditioning. However the outdoor ones I do have baby pools and hoses for cooling off the dogs. I squirt my dog off with the hose before and after a run. It is not conformation so I don't mind if she is wet. I have pictures from shows where she is wet, her face is attentive, not stressed, not hot. 

Back at the pop up we have fans, shade, plenty of water. I have not felt a need for a cooling coat but I am sure they have their benefits.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

better yet, stick to dock diving, where it's not a concern


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I wet their undersides with a hose, which is usually available at our trials down here. EZ Ups, shade cloths and fans keep our setup pretty cool.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> LOVE them. I have the Saratoga Horseworks version. I'll tell you that wandering around trials my dogs' heads and necks are easily 10-15 degrees hotter than they are under the coats. The do indeed reflect the sun and the heat. More so on dark dogs obviously. They are easy to moisten and remoisten - I don't go to summer shows without them....
> 
> Erica


I'm pretty sure I have the horse version made by Satatoga Horseworks. I'll have to check in the garage tonight, but if it is the same brand I've had great results with it on my horses - including a black pony that does not sweat and has a lot of problems with the heat. I think this is the one I have: http://www.horseworks.com/inc/sdetail/5020 If the dog one is made from the same material I would assume it would work great!


----------

